# Mossberg Announces the New MC1sc Subcompact 9mm Pistol



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...nnounces-the-new-mc1sc-subcompact-9mm-pistol/


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I hope for their sake they get it exactly right. Hate to see another R51. There are quite a few pistols that size that are extremely reliable with excellent reputation that they are competing with. Shield and G43 for example. For me I don't see it as something I would want just because I already have a gun like that. Mossberg has been building rock solid shotguns for many years I would hate to see that reputation tarnished. Price could be a competing factor for someone looking for something that size but a S&W shield would be hard to beat there as well.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Looks good. Just based on their history, I would likely gamble on one before I’d gamble on a Taurus. Hopefully they got it right and it will be a reliable carry gun.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

"Taurus quality isn't a gamble"
<SNARK>


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I already have a Ruger LC9, and LC9s Pro, a XDS all single stack pocket pistols.

I also own two Taurus 9 MM's both PT-111's a G2 and a new G2C (Have not even checked it over here at home yet) 

Anyway if I had a niche for the Mossberg I would buy one. I expect to find them for $350-$375 range, I have paid more for a 380.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ooting-the-new-mossberg-mc1sc-9mm-subcompact/


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I did buy a new Shield 40 S&W, for $229 from PSA today, I might like the looks of the Mossberg, but I like 40.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

The Mossberg looks good, Eager to see one in real live at the Shot show.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2...ands-on-with-the-mossberg-mc1sc-at-range-day/


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

It has garnered a lot of Good reviews, something to look at if you are in the Nine market.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I like the "take down" process. It would most certainly save on synthetic safe Blast Free to clean out the striker channel.


----------



## 54rambler (Oct 15, 2018)

I wish the best for Mossberg on this. That take down procedure looks a little squirrely to me. When are these supposed to be out? I haven't seen any in stores yet.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## laflaone (May 8, 2018)

Got mine a little over a week ago. $330 from Sportsmans Outdoor SuperStore plus $25 to my FFL dealer. $355 total outlay. BTW, offered first to buy it from my FFL dealer, but he couldn't get one. First impressions: Quality workmanship. Accurate. Love the trigger. Very pleased with the recoil. I expected it to be pretty snappy, but it's hard to tell the difference between the Mossberg and my Glock 17. Even with +P.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

laflaone said:


> Got mine a little over a week ago. $330 from Sportsmans Outdoor SuperStore plus $25 to my FFL dealer. $355 total outlay. BTW, offered first to buy it from my FFL dealer, but he couldn't get one. First impressions: Quality workmanship. Accurate. Love the trigger. Very pleased with the recoil. I expected it to be pretty snappy, but it's hard to tell the difference between the Mossberg and my Glock 17. Even with +P.


Could you look thru the owner's manual and see what it says about +P ammo for the Mossberg pistol. (ie: is it rated to handle lots of +P or just some now and then)
Thanks


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Could you look thru the owner's manual and see what it says about +P ammo for the Mossberg pistol. (ie: is it rated to handle lots of +P or just some now and then)
> Thanks


Here's the PDF version of the manual 
https://www.mossberg.com/wp-content/uploads/2019/01/105189-Pistol-Owners-Manual.pdf
Look at page 8, which says you can use standard or +P, and then says a steady diet of +P will reduce firearm life, and there is a warning against +P+


----------



## laflaone (May 8, 2018)

Pandez3, thanks for replying to the question. I am looking at the manual which came with the pistol, and it says the following: "While the firearm is capable of firing +P ammunition, steady use of +P ammunition may affect the wear characteristics, shorten the life and endurance of your firearm, and necessitate more frequent maintenance and replacement of parts." I think that's just common sense. I suspect I am like most, that when I go to the range to maintain proficiency, I will be using FMJ Federal or white box Winchester from Wally World at around 18 cents per round. I will occasionally fire some PD +P rounds just to remember the feel. I hope this line of inquiry does not hijack the thread.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

No I think it is based on what Mossberg says/recommends. I thought it was a good question by Back Yard Cowboy and is specific to the MC-1


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Pandaz3 said:


> No I think it is based on what Mossberg says/recommends. I thought it was a good question by Back Yard Cowboy and is specific to the MC-1


Thanks Pandaz3
Actually, my Ruger manuals have the same caution message. Could be with the synthetic parts or stronger recoil from the + ammos.


----------

